# FREE Rain Barrel plans for anyone interested



## Drake (Sep 21, 2008)

I run a very similiar design as yours, 55 gallon barrel fills up in less then 5 mins in a drizzle at my house. I have been thinking about expanding to one of those multi-100 gallon containers used for non-potable water (see them on trailers for spraying and such) but have no clue how much they cost.

We mostly use ours for watering our garden bed, during our hot summer we use it up in 1.5 days.

Wish everyone did this, honestly. Glad to see you promooting it....

Now I would be interested in your plans for those wind power ma-thingies 

drake


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Cool rain barrel..... I really like that idea.


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. Instead of emailing me through the website, I'll post it on my Garden page with pictures for your purposes. Keep watching as it should be there within the next few hours.

Drake, 

Here's another idea: You wish for 100 gallons or more, right ? Why not buy 3 - 55 gallon drums and somehow strap them together securely in a pyramid fashion ? Then link up the spigots and downspouts into one inlet/outlet and finally put them onto a sturdy large pallet. This way if you had a forklift or something to lift them into the back of an open pickup truck, Voila ! Instant transportable fresh water source ! I could use this next to a pole barn with a long gutter on the same side.


----------



## Drake (Sep 21, 2008)

SwedeBee1970 said:


> Drake,
> 
> Here's another idea: You wish for 100 gallons or more, right ? Why not buy 3 - 55 gallon drums and somehow strap them together securely in a pyramid fashion ? Then link up the spigots and downspouts into one inlet/outlet and finally put them onto a sturdy large pallet. This way if you had a forklift or something to lift them into the back of an open pickup truck, Voila ! Instant transportable fresh water source ! I could use this next to a pole barn with a long gutter on the same side.


Right now I do have the capability to add another barrel or two, I have a pipe network under neath each for bottom draining the barrel(s). But what I want to do is run a 12Vdc submersible pumped used boats, so I can have constant line pressure for use with sprayers adapters. I plan on powering this with a marine type battery that is charged via solar panel, so everything will be self efficient.

drake


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Sounds like a brewery. That system would work great with one of my wind turbines. It would charge the batteries when spinning and assist the DC pump for higher pressure. Matched up with a watering control timer system, pretty convenient wouldn't you say ? 

If you wish to talk further then please email me outright. The subject is changing and has not much to do with the forum talk.


----------

